# F150: Upgrade Torsion Bars or Timbrens?



## jhenegh (Dec 17, 2008)

Looking to see what others have done when they hang a plow on their F150. I've got a 1999 with a Sno-way 26D and I cant decide which route to go. Getting the heavier duty 7700 torsion bars or installing Timbrens. 

Torsion bars are $185 shipped (from Tasca Ford) and Timbrens are a little over $200. I know the torsion bars will be harder to install, if not impossible on a truck this old and with 12 winters of rust underneath it. Still free of body rust and I wash it religiously, but the underside is still turning red. 

The bumpstops on the front of the frame are getting rusty was well (Ford made them the shape of a cup, with a 1/4 drain hole, which plugs...?) so I might run into some issues bolting the Timbrens on?

I'm leaning towards the torsion bars because of the "factory" fit, but I'd like your input too.

Thanks


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've been running stock on my 1999 Ford F150 short bed for 4 years with a Snoway 26. I'm been thinking of going the Timbren route.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

As someone that has done both, I would say Timbrens. Torsion bars are kinda a pain to install. If you don't have a lift, even harder. Pay the extra and timbren all day long. If you didn't, crank up the torsion bars as well


----------

